# FR: Accord des adjectifs de couleur composés - Agreement of compound color adjectives



## raspberrymacaroons

pluralising of compound adjectives:

do compound adjectives such as 'rouge-brique' remain unchanged in their plural form?

ex. ces murs sont rouge-brique.

merci!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also Accord des adjectifs de couleur composés (gris-vert, bleu clair, noir et blanc…) in the Français Seulement forum. You may also be interrested in FR: Accord des adjectifs de couleur qui sont des substantifs (marron, orange…).


----------



## phynaert

Yes. In such case, it is close to "ces murs sont [de couleur] rouge brique."

Same for color names referring to the color of a physical thing. For example : "ces murs sont turquoise."

By the way, there is no dash between rouge and brique.


----------



## raspberrymacaroons

cool, thanks...realised about the dash. so, one would say des images bleues, but les images sont bleu? 

How about if you said, des images rouge brique? would there be no change here either?

thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

raspberrymacaroons said:


> so, one would say des images bleues, but les images sont bleu?
> 
> How about if you said, des images rouge brique? would there be no change here either?


The agreement is the same for both predicative adjectives (i.e., adjectives linked to a noun via a verb = _adjectifs attributs_) and attributive adjectives (i.e., adjectives linked directly to a noun = _adjectifs épithètes_):

_Ces images sont bleues.
Des images bleues._

But:

_Ces images sont bleu ciel.
Des images bleu ciel.

Ces murs sont rouge brique.
Des murs rouge brique._


----------



## Frenchpastorale

Maybe some help in knowing that "bleu" here doesn't refer to any matter as "turquoise" does.
When the adjective is what is called "syntagme adjectival" as "bleu ciel" or vert pomme" it is kept without any plural. "Une robe vert pomme" and not "une robe verte pomme"...
Same thing with the nouns, as turquoise here used as adjectives...
"Une robe turquoise".
Does it help?


----------



## Corky Ringspot

Hello - from _Le Petit Nicolas_:

'...avait déchiré sa belle chemise rouge, blanc et bleu'.

Can anyone tell me why this is not 'blanche et bleue' ?

Thanks.


----------



## franc 91

It might be a reference to the tricolore - bleu, blanc, rouge (the red white and blue)


----------



## daniel2244

Bonjour

[Pour info] Sur l'accord des adjectifs de couleur :l
http://ameliorersonfrancais.com/grammaire/couleurs/accorder-les-adjectifs-de-couleur/


----------



## Corky Ringspot

Daniel2244 - many thanks. The following is from the brilliant website you have referred me to;

"Comme les choses ne sont pas toujours d’une seule couleur, il faut parfois employer les virgules (juxtaposition) ou une conjonction de coordination (et, ou, ni) pour évoquer chacune des teintes. Dans un tel cas, les adjectifs de couleur demeurent invariables."

Job done!


----------



## daniel2244

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=382383[Corky Ringpost] De rien !

Pour compléter :
http://pourpre.com/langue/accord.php
également intéressant !


----------



## Xigua

J'ai constaté que de tels adjectifs ne s'accordent pas, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi! p.ex., des cheveux châtain roux, des maisons blanc mat ... 

Pourriez-vous m'en expliquer la grammaire, SVP? Merci beaucoup en avance!


----------



## bloomiegirl

"When adjectives of color are modified by another adjective or a noun, the adjectives are invariable." 
Source: Compund colors are mentioned at the bottom of this About French webpage.


----------



## cordeliacork

"les voitures bleus et rouges de mon père et ma mère respectivement"
Should I pluralise any of this? There is only one red car and only one blue car, but two cars altogether - so I'm really confused about what should be pluralised... :s
Thanks in advance for your help
xxx


----------



## ClaireOdeOLune

Why not "La voiture bleue de mon père et la voiture rouge de ma mère"?

If you want to keep the sentence as you built it : "les voitures bleue et rouge de mon père et ma mère respectivement"
There is one blue car and one red car, so, even if you have to use the plural on "les voitures", the adjectives stay in their singular form.


----------



## Grop

Hello, I don't think you may say this in a simple sentence. _Les voitures bleues et rouges_ sounds like both cars are blue and red, and adding _respectivement_ doesn't help.

(You could say, of course, _la voiture bleue de mon père et la voiture rouge de ma mère_).

Edit: je trouve la phrase "les voitures bleue et rouge de mon père et ma mère respectivement" incompréhensible. Peut-être que d'autres que moi ne seront pas d'accord.


----------



## Maître Capello

Grop said:


> _Les voitures bleues et rouges_ sounds like both cars are blue and red


No, if they were both blue and red, the adjectives would not agree: _les voitures bleu et rouge_.

Although it would be quite unusual to have cars with both colors, there is some ambiguity if the adjectives are in the singular.

_les voitures bleue*s* et rouge*s*_ → some blue cars and some red cars
_les voitures bleue et rouge_ → (a) one blue car and one red car, or (b) cars that are both blue and red


----------



## Aoyama

First of all, Me. Ca. is right, _les voitures bleu*e* et rouge,_ if you (logically) speak about two cars (only) each belonging to one parent.
But the sentence is a bit vicious. I'd rather say : _la voiture rouge de mon père et *la* bleue de ma mère._


----------



## edward1529

Veuillez m'expliquer grammaticalement pourquoi les adjectifs "bleu" et "gris" sont écrits au masculin en français dans les formes composées: bleu ardoise (slate blue); gris ardoise (US slate gray).


----------



## jann

_Bleu _and _gris_ aren't adjectives there.  They are nouns -- the colors blue and grey themselves.  The adjective is actually _ardoise_, describing what shade of blue or grey.

Then you can use the whole unit [_bleu ardoise_] as compound adjective to describe another noun.  When you do so, it is invariable.  See here.


----------



## chocolatechip10297

if I wanted to say 'a marine blue skirt' would it be 'une jupe bleue marine'? Does the adjective 'bleue marine' agree with the noun?


----------



## ajs_bath

Hello,

No, when the colour adjective is composed of more than one word, as in this case, it is invariable and doesn't agree with the feminine noun.
This page might help you
http://ameliorersonfrancais.com/grammaire/couleurs/accorder-les-adjectifs-de-couleur/


----------



## blueartemis4

I would like to know how this adjective (meaning "lime green") changes depending on the noun preceding it.  Is it invariable?  This is what I would like to say:

"des marques vert citron"

Since "marques" is feminine and plural, should I say "vertes citron"?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pointvirgule

_des marques vert citron_ 
[…]


----------



## Angela Thomas

Hi again!
*DOC:* 1907 Museum catalog of ancient Egyptian mirrors. Catalog entry. 
*CONTEXT:* *44080. Disque de miroir.* - Bronze fourré d'étain ou de fer. [....] CONSERVATION. La tige manque. *Patine brun sombre voisine du noir*; érosion comme dans le miroir précédent. Sur le bord, d'un seul côté, petite cassure formant boutonnière. 
*TRANSLATION:* Dark brown, almost black, patina; erosion as in the previous mirror. 
*ISSUE:* I don't understand why _brun _and _noir_ aren't feminine while _voisine _is? are they not adjectives here describing _patine _which is feminine? Clearly _du noir_ is a noun. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JClaudeK

Angela Thomas said:


> I don't understand why _brun _and _noir_ aren't feminine


"*brun sombre" *
Les noms de couleurs composés sont invariables:
_Lorsqu'une couleur est exprimée par *deux termes ou plus*, ces termes restent *invariables*, qu'il s'agisse de noms ou d'adjectifs._


Angela Thomas said:


> Clearly _du noir_ is a noun.


"*le* noir" - masculine

La* patine *(est)* brun sombre*, voisine* du noir *(= elle est presque noire)


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Angela,

Votre question est justifiée... mais relève d'une des plus  complexes "règles" (à mon sens) de la grammaire française et la plus difficile à expliquer.
Votre question a été redirigée sur ce fil où la question est (partiellement) traitée.

L'auteur, à mon sens, fait ici les bons accords :

"brun sombre" : c'est un composé, donc... invariable. "Elles sont [de couleur] brun sombre"
"voisine du noir" : la couleur "noir" est masculine (comme la plupart des couleurs, en fait) : "voisine du noir" (noir = nom) = "voisine de la couleur noire" (noire ) adjectif)

Mais c'est super compliqué... Quand j'écris un nom de couleur dans un texte... je vais systématiquement vérifier l'accord à faire ou pas.


----------

